# Talk to me about boiled peanuts...



## xray (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok, so this yankee coal cracker really likes boiled peanuts. I’ve had them before in GA at a roadside stand and at gas stations(I hear these are the canned variety)

They sell the boiled ones in a can here in PA and I kinda like them too...

In a few days I will be getting 5lbs of raw peanuts from Virginia. I believe these are not “green” to the best of my knowledge.

I’m looking to make the spicy ones with an old bay or crawfish boil, any suggestions?

Also, I read that you could use a crockpot instead of boiling? Has anyone done this? I’m more interested in using a crockpot and checking them periodically.

Now, what really confuses me...how do you freeze them to eat later? 

Are they drained and then frozen? Or frozen with the brine??

I’d like to reheat them and eat them warm, so I’m wondering if I would reheat them in boiling salted water.

Sorry for the dumb questions, but I never made them before.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

xray said:


> Ok, so this yankee coal cracker really likes boiled peanuts. I’ve had them before in GA at a roadside stand and at gas stations(I hear these are the canned variety)
> 
> They sell the boiled ones in a can here in PA and I kinda like them too...
> 
> ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2019)

Boil in a non-reactive stock pot, hold in crockpot on warm.
Spicy is the best, the only way to eat'em.
Definitely use a spicy Cajun spice and not Old Bay.

Don't know about freezing them, never let them last that long.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 21, 2019)

Boil them in a pot with a buttload of salt, and add cajun seasoning, and hot sauce to taste.  Start taste testing at around 4 hours.  When most people say "Eww, that's gross", it's time to pull them!  You can freeze those goobers with their juice in a freezer bag, but like Chili said, they don't last that long around here.


----------



## xray (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe Hawg, sure sounds good!


----------



## xray (Sep 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Boil in a non-reactive stock pot, hold in crockpot on warm.
> Spicy is the best, the only way to eat'em.
> Definitely use a spicy Cajun spice and not Old Bay.
> 
> Don't know about freezing them, never let them last that long.



Ok, I’ll omit the old bay. Do you consider the zatarains shrimp and crawfish boil to be cajun or with the addition of extra cayenne? Tony C’s is all salt and no spice to me.



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Boil them in a pot with a buttload of salt, and add cajun seasoning, and hot sauce to taste.  Start taste testing at around 4 hours.  When most people say "Eww, that's gross", it's time to pull them!  You can freeze those goobers with their juice in a freezer bag, but like Chili said, they don't last that long around here.



Thank you!! I’m giving 1lb away, and will have 4lbs to myself...guess I’ll have to eat them before they get frozen. Challenge accepted! Lol


----------



## mdntxprs (Sep 21, 2019)

Why couldn't you can them with the hot water you already have them in.
I'm from down south and use to eat them all the time. Never made any though. Up here in NWI I have to resort to the canned.
Good luck


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2019)

Zat's is great.


----------



## xray (Sep 22, 2019)

I got two bags of Zatarains crab boil. Gonna see if I could boil 5lbs in one shot


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 23, 2019)

Boiled Peanuts?  Whaaaat...?! 
OMG I had to google that...all I could think was "What's wrong with regular peanuts?!"  
And now all I can think is "Why don't we have boiled peanuts up here in Canuck land?"


----------



## xray (Sep 23, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Boiled Peanuts?  Whaaaat...?!
> OMG I had to google that...all I could think was "What's wrong with regular peanuts?!"
> And now all I can think is "Why don't we have boiled peanuts up here in Canuck land?"



They’re mostly a deep South thing. They are virtually unheard of in Pennsylvania but they sell the ones in the can here....they’re okay but they don’t compare to fresh boiled peanuts. I think the canned ones have a tangy taste.

I have 5lbs of raw peanuts that came from Virginia. I’m going to boil them tomorrow!!


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2019)

Joe you can make boiled Peanuts like they said lots of salt and spice fresh are always good,but you can use the roasted ones if you have too.
Richie


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks Richie, I’m actually getting ready to start these now. I’m going cajun style with salt, spices and Zatarains boil.

I have 5lbs of raw peanuts, they’re dried to be shelf stable. I don’t think I could get true green peanuts.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2019)

I've tried them both freshly made and out of a can. They didn't float my boat to much, but allot of folks really like them. Good luck and enjoy them xray.

Chris


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks Chris, looking forward to them.


----------



## xray (Sep 25, 2019)

Here’s my final pics, came out so good.


Boiling away:







Excess went into a crockpot:






Snack time:


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks good xray! I'm wishing I could have a taste.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 25, 2019)

Those look awesome.  How were they?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

Yum!
*Like!*


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2019)

You need to send them to me with the liquid it is vital that is in the bowl. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

Bet they are great. Mine should be ready about mid afternoon Thursday. Enjoy!


----------



## xray (Sep 26, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Looks good xray! I'm wishing I could have a taste.





5GRILLZNTN said:


> Those look awesome.  How were they?



Thanks I thought they were quite good! I followed the cajun recipe from boiledpeanutworld.com. I used 1/2 cup salt per gallon of water, with the called for amount of spices and crab boil.



chilerelleno said:


> Yum!
> *Like!*



Thank you John!



tropics said:


> You need to send them to me with the liquid it is vital that is in the bowl. LIKES
> Richie



Thank you Richie! I gave a lot away already. My mom and brother love them, my wife...not so much.

I took a bit to an old coworker, she thought they were very good.

I have a small bowl in the fridge for today’s lunch and I froze the rest.

There’s already talk of me making more next year. Guess I’m going to have to bust out the turkey fryer!


----------



## xray (Sep 26, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Bet they are great. Mine should be ready about mid afternoon Thursday. Enjoy!



Thanks Hawg, I’ll be over....on your post I mean, when they’re ready.


----------

